# Battery DCC with Tam Valley DRS1 - Advice needed.



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

I am looking for advice on converting a few DCC equipped locos to run on battery power. This is for the times when I can't be bothered to clean track, when I need to get something running quickly or when I need to run something on a non DCC line. I want to retain all of the features of my DCC decoders, including sound.

I am interested in the Tam Valley DRS1 system:
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/deadrailsystem.html
Does anyone have any experience of using this system with Largescale? Does the system work well or are there problems with it?

My reading of the web site seems to indicate that the system would work. The voltage limit may be an issue, as possibly is range.

I am in contact with the system manufacturers but independent comment would be useful.

I know there are other systems such as Airwire or G-Wire but I can't use either of those since 900MHz would not be legal for use in my country, while Tam Valley produce a 869MHz version which would be legal.

Massoth are supposed to be producing a system but that has been delayed for years.

Thanking you all in advance for any advice you can give me on this matter.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytgeorgc


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The AirWire converter is perfect to install in a DCC equipped locomotive. The frequency issue?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 900 Mhz R/C cannot legally be sold in the UK and Australia. Probably other European countries as well.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

i am also pretty certain the tam valley stuff has a an upper voltage limit of 12. Not suitable for Large scale


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you for your input.

I am told that the DRS1 Receiver will work at up to 14.8V. A largescale loco fitted with a Tam Valley 'Continuous Duty DCC Board' can apparently go up to a rather excessive 40V battery input.

I would have thought that 14.8V would be enough, do you agree?


----------

